# BUNK Tretizen Accutane



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys and girls.

Just a heads up. Bought alot of Tretizen Accutane from a (previously) reputable source, and its all garbage.

Im as angry as my back looks now


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> 
> Just a heads up. Bought alot of Tretizen Accutane from a (previously) reputable source, and its all garbage.
> 
> Im as angry as my back looks now


 Long as it's not the face all good mate.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> 
> Just a heads up. Bought alot of Tretizen Accutane from a (previously) reputable source, and its all garbage.
> 
> Im as angry as my back looks now


 What was the source?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

What dose?

Loading at the doses people take most ugl seems underdosed.

60 - 80 of pharma accutane and you will dry out like a prune.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah ug is rubbish, not worth the money. Gone up to 100mg now and nothing. This is supposedly pharma. Even what I've previously said was rubbish ug has been more effective.

Source has denied an issue, as per usual, but has offered me a free box of a different sources tane. (Why are they changing tane if no complaints?) Which is better than nothing. But spent 90 on this $hit. Even Noble tane did something.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

With accutane "Pharma" seems a grey area, especially the ones you buy on line. Yours is an Indian one I think? India Pharma is a gray area.

I had the real stuff as a 19yo. I was spotty as f#ck! I mean major grape sized jobbies. I was majorly depressed about it. 60mg - 80mg of accutane cleared it completely up! My lips dried out, had to use eye drops several times a day. I'd swear my lips stay dried out for years to come afterwards

Last year I got "pharma" accutane cheap from a guy who didn't want it. I had hardly any spots, lots of small dots across the shoulders, but very small, didn't bother me really and only used it because I had it. 40mg a day did zero, no dryness whatsoever. Tried 80 and had some effect but i reckon a quarter of the dose from my original experience.

Other possibility is that your brand is fake. Accutane is not cheap


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> With accutane "Pharma" seems a grey area, especially the ones you buy on line. Yours is an Indian one I think? India Pharma is a gray area.
> 
> I had the real stuff as a 19yo. I was spotty as f#ck! I mean major grape sized jobbies. I was majorly depressed about it. 60mg - 80mg of accutane cleared it completely up! My lips dried out, had to use eye drops several times a day. I'd swear my lips stay dried out for years to come afterwards
> 
> ...


 I feel you mate. I've had two courses on NHS now. Once when i was fifteen and once when i was 28. Mine is horrific and always coming back. I think im just going to go back to them again at this rate.

I have sometimes had decent "pharma" tane. Ranbaxy being the best. Have some cipla on the way so fingers crossed.

NHS use Roche i believe. Never seen that on the black market


----------



## subterfuge (Oct 24, 2007)

How did it work out in the end, Harry?

I'm after some accutane at the moment. Trying too avoid the hassle and time of going through the NHS (done that once before) but don't want to get ripped off online with bunk stuff.

Anyone help me out at all?


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> How did it work out in the end, Harry?
> 
> I'm after some accutane at the moment. Trying too avoid the hassle and time of going through the NHS (done that once before) but don't want to get ripped off online with bunk stuff.
> 
> Anyone help me out at all?


 Personally, I think most tane going round at the moment is essentially not tane. I think its Pantothenic acid (vit B5). High dose has similar sides effects, and can work to some extent. But its method of action isnt the same, so the results arent nearly as dramatic.

For example, Ive had multiple NHS prescribed tane (My skin is terrible) and at 40mg, within weeks, my skin pusses lymphatic fluid all over my face, aswell as dry skin. With Tretizen and a few others Ive tried it just goes dry IF i take 80mg or above. The only ones Ive tried that seemed more legit were Ranbaxy tane and A-CNOTANE if you can find it.

Personally if im in the position to ever push to get put back on it again by the NHS, im taking that option, even if its just to stock up.


----------



## Glaiz (Jul 26, 2015)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> 
> Just a heads up. Bought alot of Tretizen Accutane from a (previously) reputable source, and its all garbage.
> 
> Im as angry as my back looks now


 Strange, 20mg of Tretizen 20 once/twice a weeks keeps me clear.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

@Harry Axe Wound do you mean A-cnotren by Pharmathen? Seen some by TM.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Only accutane I've ever bought was UGL stuff and it's all been spot on. Dimension Labs was the last stuff I had.


----------

